# western unimount on chevy 1500????



## truckinjoe22490 (Oct 22, 2008)

hey guys. i bought a western 8' uni mount plow because i got a great deal on it. i have a 96 chevy 1500 and i was really curious if before i go though all the time of hooking it up if anyone would know how well it would do? can my truck handle this weight safely? give me your opinions please!!


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

It would work...however I think an 8' maybe a bit too much for a 1/2 ton to handle


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

It will be fine if you upgrade torsion bars. I'm running what my guess is 3/4ton ones in my k1500 (code GH) and my 7.6 drops my truck about 3/4" if I crank them up a bit before winter.


----------



## truckinjoe22490 (Oct 22, 2008)

so do you think that i will really need to get heavier duty torsion bars? or just crank them things up


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

You should be fine with the stock ones. I run a 7'6" on mine with the same drop as Mark, and have a buddy that runs a 7'6" with wings on his 98, and sits just like mine. Just remember when you are plowing that it is a 1/2 ton truck, not a dozer or a battering ram and you should be fine.... Just watch things like ball joints and tie rod ends...


----------



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

I did the same thing on my 2002 1500. It is too much. I upgraded the timbren (www.timbren.com/) and did nothing else. It is not too low, but it is heavy and a lot to push, especially with wet snow. My biggest problem is my truck overheats after drive 35-40 mph for 20 minutes. I really have to watch it. Right now I am looking to buy a poly plow as a replacement. FYI... I am not a commercial plower, I only plow my drive and parking lot.


----------



## Tango (Dec 2, 2008)

Massimo;661082 said:


> I did the same thing on my 2002 1500. It is too much. I upgraded the timbren (www.timbren.com/) and did nothing else. It is not too low, but it is heavy and a lot to push, especially with wet snow. My biggest problem is my truck overheats after drive 35-40 mph for 20 minutes. I really have to watch it. Right now I am looking to buy a poly plow as a replacement. FYI... I am not a commercial plower, I only plow my drive and parking lot.


I just put a Boss 7.6 Steel blade on my 2003 1500. The poly blade weighed about the same. First time I drove it the temp shot right up. I figured out that if I put the blade all the way up it blocked too much of the front grill not allowing enough air flow to the radiator. By dropping the plow down a couple of inch's I have never had the running hot problem since. Just my experience but it might work for you.


----------



## Massimo (Jul 3, 2008)

I try to keep mine as loow as possible. It is only a couple of inches off the ground. It is really tall, though.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

truckinjoe22490;613563 said:


> so do you think that i will really need to get heavier duty torsion bars? or just crank them things up


No, just give the t-bars a couple turns and you will be fine


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

youll be ok i have a 98 and im going to pick up 8'6'' blade next week...i will be putting timbrens on it i already turned the tbars...good luck


----------



## ktraver97ss (Aug 5, 2008)

Im doing fine this year with my boss 8' super duty on my 1/2 ton. Tbars cranked, timbrens, rear air bags and ~300# behind the axle. My engine temps stay below 210, and my trans below 180. I have a 28k trans cooler that i have not installed yet, but really i dont think i need it. I feel some strain on the power steering pump when im in 4wheel and i have to turn under power pushing snow. I might blow out a cv joint before the end of the year, but im not too worried about it.


----------

